# Request For Book..



## Simi Ahmed

_*salam frndz....
plz give me sharjeel embryology pdf book r online link...*_​


----------



## cuttie

Walaikum asalam ... Its better to purchase that book dear :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye: coz i have no link :disappointed:


----------



## Simi Ahmed

cuttie said:


> Walaikum asalam ... Its better to purchase that book dear :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye: coz i have no link :disappointed:


hmm ok ....


----------

